# Liquid Leather conditioner advice



## was

what is the best way to apply the conditioner whilst keeping the matt finish?


----------



## jonas

It's dirt that's shining! Apply the conditioner after cleaning the seats.


----------



## ezz

heat the seats up,(10 mins) then apply the conditioner neat i always use loads and let it sink in... then you have a new car finish..matt  and i always use a terry towl...

nice deal on ebay too http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... &rd=1&rd=1 :wink:


----------



## was

jonas said:


> It's dirt that's shining! Apply the conditioner after cleaning the seats.


the seats are clean & matt, I was asking about the best way to apply the conditioner, hence the title of the post :wink:


----------



## robokn

it should leave a matt finsh when you have done the damp cloth thing after the application

rob


----------



## was

so do you give it a wipe over with a damp cloth after the conditioner has soaked it?


----------



## ezz

was said:


> so do you give it a wipe over with a damp cloth after the conditioner has soaked it?


 no i just leave it...it wont hurt. :wink:

then it always smells like a new car....


----------



## was

cheers guys will gve it a go [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Old post of mine - here it is again :wink:

Seems to be the question of the month around the bazaars.

What to buy and how to use it....and a few other useful hints

Plenty of products to choose from, some cheap, some expensive - some work and some are just plain damaging. 
I've tried and binned most "off the shelf" products. They're generally horrible, leaving a nasty greasy film that simply attracts more damaging dirt.

I'm not going to try and convert you away from your favoured product, if you like it and it works for you, that's fine! 
Nor do I have any affiliation with my recommended product "Liquid Leather"

www.liquidleather.com. 
or, cheaper and possibly more pleasant service! 
www.partsforsaabs.com (car care > leather care > Gliptone products)

Why "clean and condition"? 
Your rear end is parked on your expensive and good looking leather seats; you sweat on it, you grind dirt and dust into it, it loses its natural oils through the effects of sunlight, heat and the cars air-con system. 
Leave it untreated the leather will get dry, stiff and start to crack.

What should you buy? (sufficient for 3 or 4 complete treatments) 
LL GT12 gentle cleaner 250ml Â£5.95 
LL GT11 conditioner 250ml Â£6.95

There is a conditioner that contains water repellent - GT13 I don't think it gives as nice a finish as the GT11. Who's going to let their leather get wet anyway?

Using it: 
The secret to getting the best from the product (and any other leather product) is warmth. Doing it on cold leather renders the best of cleaners / conditioners pretty much useless. The products will sit on the leather and not be absorbed. 
Choose a warm day; use the seat heater, car heater or a hair dryer.

*Vacuum your seats, get all the dirt from the seams using a small stiff paint brush. 
*Wipe the seats down with a cloth and warm water. 
* Apply the cleaner, liberally, with a cloth. Work it in with a soft nail brush - don't scrub. All you want to do is small circular movements to "push" the cleaner into the leather pores. 
*Leave for 15 minutes and wipe off dirt and residue with a clean damp cloth. Repeat until the cloth "wipes" clean. 
*Allow to dry thoroughly. 
Don't worry about the cleaner getting into the perforations of the leather.

*Apply the conditioner (to warm leather) with a clean cotton / terry cloth. Work it in and use liberally. Get plenty in around the stitching. 
* Leave it for a minimum of 6 hours keeping some warmth in the car. 
*Wipe off any residue with a damp cloth - job done.

As easy as that! Just remember it's not a wipe on, wipe off and drive away product" the conditioner needs time (and warmth) to be fully absorbed. 
It leaves a lovely OE look to the leather and restores a long lasting authentic leather aroma - nice.

Clean 2 or 3 times years a year and lightly condition every month.

If your leather is really grubby and youâ€™re feeling brave (all at your own risk!) the hot "Chinese Towel" trick is extremely effective at lifting dirt. 
Do this and then follow up with cleaner and conditioner.

Seriously, be careful - it's easy to get burnt!!!

*One damp hand towel. 
*Fold and put into microwave 
* Heat for as long as is needed to get the towel steaming hot - trial and error needed! 
*Once steaming, carefully take to the car and lay towel over the seats, Pat down and allow to cool. 
*Wipe off dirt - you'll be amazed at how effective this is, especially if you pick your nearest and dearest best M&S Egyptian cotton towels (they work the best btw!)

If your leather is showing signs of cracking Liquid Leather make excellent touch up kits "Scuffmaster" that are easy and inexpensive to buy and use - and very effective.

Dave


----------



## was

valet-man to the rescue  cheers [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nobbyk

Or try this, Renapur, I've been using this for years on motorcycle leathers, home furnishings and cars, might seem expensive but goes a long way and has a lovely scent ;-)





__





Leather Balsam Archives | Renapur







renapur.com





It looks wet on application but just let it soak for around an hour or so. no issues with clothing ;-)


----------



## Wormrider

I’ve had very good experience with this product.










Leatherique Leather Rejuvinator/Prestine Clean Kit 8 Oz


Leatherique Leather Rejuvinator/Prestine Clean Kit Rejuvinator - Known world wide for its ability to soften even cardboard hard leather. It is a complex blend of animal proteins, collagens, with absolutely no oil fillers of any kind. Totally unlike all other leather products, it will not stain...



detailingconnect.com


----------

